# Original Line of Miniatures



## mac1504 (Feb 4, 2003)

Here is a company that makes very unique line of miniatures: 

http://www.100kingdoms.com/main.cfm


I think they'e Hive line of miniature "bugs" makes for some excellent monsters. 

They're praying mantis (http://www.100kingdoms.com/store/product_detail.cfm?PRID=2401) makes an excellent thri-kreen!


I don't think this line gets a lot of attention, and I thought I would just share this with all of the other miniature lovers on these boards.

mac1504


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

i found those a little while back and I agree that some of those figs are pretty damned cool.  I was also interested in finding out more about their mass combat rules but didn't want to go through the process of signing up for their stuff without a bit more insight into whether it was worth it or not.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## mac1504 (Feb 4, 2003)

[mutters under breath with clenched fist, "Starblade!"]



Nothing wrong with a little guerilla marketing is there?


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> *[mutters under breath with clenched fist, "Starblade!"]
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with a little guerilla marketing is there? *




You'll have to elaborate, please.  The only thing wrong with your guerilla marketing is that I do not understand what you mean.   Hit me with the direct assault, Brother, and give me all the details you've got.


----------



## mac1504 (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, you are able to download free rules at the website for Hundred Kingdoms. It is a fantasy miniature wargame with very easy to learn, but yet difficult to master, rules. I like to think of it as a more elaborate game of chess with all of the great fantasy trimmings we love to see 

The system is based on the d20, which I've seen worked into player's existing D&D campaigns for playing mass battles. The only thing you have to get used to is the fact that lower rolls are winning rolls.

The online community is very strong and active, with many fan submitted suggestions and ideas being used in the game. 

And, (drum roll please), I hear there is a d20 sourcebook in the works :0

How was that for a pitch?


----------



## Mark (Feb 6, 2003)

That's a good pitch! 

I'll keep my eyes open but if you hear them rumble about a release date before I do, please start a fresh thread or bump this one with the news.


----------

